# 1 or 2 dead a day ... normal?



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

pretty much what the title says - I'm pulling out 1 or 2 dead fry a day. It's making me nervous....


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I can't say its normal but its not abnormal either....its not unusual for fry to drop dead here and there...it can be from varied reasons...starvation, parasites, genetics to name a few reasons......

How old are they, what are you feeding and how often, tank size, water change schedule, filtration, live plants, additives used, water temp, any sign/symptoms before they die, how many are left....


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

set up is a half filled 10 gallon. i use prime every night. i have a sponge filter bubbling once per second, it was not seasoned when I put it in. at spawning, i added 3 drops of maroxy. There is java moss and duckweed in the tank.

I have since done 1 water change, about 10%. Yesterday I took my magnifying glass and medicine dropper and took out about half of the waste off the bottom.

I feed twice a day, microworms. I can't seem to find a method that works for me for harvesting my VE culture, so they don't get that often. I just got my BBS eggs yesterday, need to get that started. I just also got in powdered foods and decaps from fish guy on aquabid, so I started feeding his fry starter yesterday along with the microworms.

Yesterday though, I realized that I had left the cling wrap open on the tank twice. Yes, I feel like a total and utter fool. I have about 30 or so left right now.

Oh, they will be 2 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Once you start adding food-its important to start water changes of at least 50%, however, with a half full 10g at 2 weeks...I would start adding a gallon of fresh like temp dechlorinated water a couple of times a day until full...then start the 50% daily water changes...and at 2 weeks it is important to maintain that warm humid air above the water especially since they are starting to develop the labyrinth organ....

Java moss and duckweed are both really good plants for the fry tank.....is it a bare bottom tank.....and whats the water temp.....


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

yup, bare bottom. 82.

I haven't done water changes yet b/c one guide and known breeder said not to touch the water till 2 weeks. It also said to keep the tank half full. Everyone has a different method it seems! It's to find the one right for me ...

Yeah, I know it's my fault so many died, but I have some hope, I counted 30 today and I know there are more. If I'm luky there are still 40-50

BS hatchery has been started, so just waiting another 24 hours or so for that.


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

Personally I would guess it's from not doing water changes for 2 weeks.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I don't think it is your fault per se....stuff happens....especially during the first couple of weeks...the weak ones die off....

True, lots of different ways to rear fry....but I have found that poor water quality is a big killer of fry regardless of age...when you have lots of fry even as small as they are the waste, decomp of dead fry and decay of uneaten food can pollute the tank pretty fast and the stronger/healthier fry immune response can be compromised and if they don't die-parasites can take hold and wipe them all out......I would start adding water and making water changes.......and if you have more live plants- add them and some common snail to help with clean up of both uneaten food and dead fry....


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

no snails - my bettas eat them all! will go add water and do a water change now.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

It is not unusual to have only a 5% loss by natural causes out of an entire spawn. Be sure to match the temperature of the water you are adding. If in doubt, betta fry seem to adjust easier to slightly warmer water than water that is slightly colder. At least next time your sponge filter should be mature.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

I do have a lava rock in there, that came from a mature tank.

I expected some loss, it's the fact that I was negligent with the cling wrap that gets to me. 

I added in a gallon of water and just fed them their dinner, VE & decaps. In about an hour or so I will do a water change.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

nowzem said:


> Personally I would guess it's from not doing water changes for 2 weeks.


There are a few reputable sources that say not to water change for the first month, but to add water after 2 weeks.

That said, I will be changing water sooner next time!!


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

I dunno...maybe it works because they are so small? It could be just a weak brood too...I think its so hard to pinpoint what goes wrong sometimes. (I didn't mean to attack BTW )


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

I know you didn't, and I didn't take it that way - just wanted to point out that I've seen reputable breeders say not to touch for 2 weeks at least ...

My biggest problem was the cling wrap issue


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Usually without the warm humid air they don't die or drop dead....you will see fallers, belly skimmers, buoyancy problems....IME......

You will naturally have deaths and the big fry will even start to eat the little fry too....so don't be surprised if you see a bigger fry swimming around with its brother sticking out of it mouth...thats normal too.....


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

so the deaths are from the no water changes?

if that's why ... (I see no sign of disease) why do some guides to breeding say no water changes for the first 2 weeks? bah. it's all so confusing.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

If the sponge filter is mature, it is certainly true that you can easily go 2 weeks before starting major water changes. Siphoning uneaten food off the bottom of the tank daily helps with water quality, too.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

ok. so daily water changes, even if the tank is full?

just gave them their first bbs feeding, they're going nuts!


----------

